# Grandmother's Memories: Are We Lucky!!



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

My grandmother came to visit this past weekend and I happened to mention to her about my tests (small bowel, flex sig and barium enema) during the past year, and that my doctor wants me to have another BE this summer. I was complaining a little, especially about the nasty lower GI preps we have to go through. She told me how lucky I am to be having these tests today, instead of 35 years ago.She's had a "lazy colon" as she calls it since she was in her 20s. After she told me what she went through, I had to agree that I am pretty lucky. In those days they put her in the hospital for GI tests, unlike today when you have to be half dead to be admitted. She said they didn't have the flexible scopes like today, and the anesthesia, when they used it, made you terribly sick afterwards.They didn't have the type of oral laxatives like today. Those were the days when nurses had to give you "enemas till clear" for hours the night before your date in radiology. Thopse were days when they made you stay in the hospital until getting the test results.And, when they did find something, most meds weren't nearly as effective as today.Well, I guess I really shouldn't complain so much, after all!!


----------

